# What is this?



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I was combing out Sugar's hair on her face like I do every night. And I noticed she has a bump on her eyelid, very close if not on her eye. It wasn't there yesterday!! I don't think it is a tumor because my cocker has tumors and it doesn't feel like one. The bump so to speak is quite squishy, it is like it is filled with water or fluid or something.
What is it? Is it a blister?? What? And why did it show up all the sudden, it was not there yesterday!! Is there anything I do to get rid of it or help it?

Here are a few pictures of it.







































It doesn't seem to bother her at all, she doesn't even seem to know it is there and I can even touch it and still doesn't bother her. I just want to know what it is and what can be done. Please help!! :smhelp:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gosh I have never seen anything like that on the eye, could it be pink eye? Or could it be that something bit her, or an infected eyelash? I hope it's nothing that can't be remedied easily but I would probably be going to the vet and have it checked  
I don't know what you can do really without knowing what is causing it but maybe Dr Jaimie might come in and let you know more  
Isn't it amazing how these things always seem to happen on the weekends, I sure hope what ever it is goes away quickly and isn't causing Sugar any discomfort :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Could it be some kind of stye? I know that people get them, and I would guess that dogs can get them too. I would head to the vet on Monday, as long as it doesn't bother her too badly before then. Whatever the cause, I hope that you get it figured out and solved soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Weird. It almost looks like a stye or a bite. Since it's on her eyelid, not her eye, I don't think it's an emergency. I'm sure if you wait to take her to the vet tomorrow that will be fine.

Let us know what he says it is.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:shocked: I have never seen anything like that, I would take her to the vet today!!
Im sure it's okay so don't panic, but please take her..
Good Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Poor bub. I would take her to the vet to find out what it is--you don't want it to get any bigger or rupture any secretions in her eye, etc. Let us know how she is!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

looks like a stye....clogged mybomian gland to be specific haha....not an emergency...but some ointment from the vet will make it feel better


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like a cyst as described below: 

http://www.olddogpaws.com/chalazion.htm

*** See Dr Jamie already responded.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've seen that before. I think It's referred to as "cherry eye". The Vet will give you some cream, it should clear up fine.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

thank goodness it's nothing serious. 

She has such clean eyes, you take good care of them  She is so cute even with that pimple. I sure hope it goes away quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like a stye to me too. Cherry eye is inside the outer lid. It's when the third eyelid becomes swollen and covers part of the eye inside.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am glad that it isnt too serious. I wonder why and how they get them...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree....looks like a clogged duct. I would see the vet and get some ointment. Bet it clears up in no time. :grouphug:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help!! I hope an oitment is all she needs. It doesn't seem to be bothering her at all other than making her eye water a little. I will take her to the vet and hopefully a cream will do the trick.
Thanks again, I feel sooooo much better!!

Oh and I checked out the link, thanks!! I will try the warm compress and see if it helps. I did give her a warm bath yesterday and it did seem to make the bump a little bit smaller.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was going to say a Stye too.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww I hope your little Sugar's eye feels better soon!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww she still look cute. :wub: I hope the cream clears it up.


----------

